# HEMS Bags



## frdude1000 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys.  What do you HEMS people carry all your equipment in?  Brands and models appreciated. thx


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2012)

STAT and Thomas packs usually.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2012)

Delaware State Police have Iron Duck bags, but the trooper medics said they love our stat packs.


----------



## stormchasemedic340 (May 3, 2012)

Stat packs, pelican cases, conterra packs,


----------

